
Bitcoin Faith Misplaced: Analysis - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/06/09/bitcoin-faith-misplaced-analysis/
======
Rallerbabs
This article mentions the drop of 2013/2014, but does not mention this was
caused by the collapse of an exchange.

Bitcoin recovered. And since there are now many exchanges, this will likely
never happen again. Also, exchanges are about to be decentralized (NVO.IO).

This article also mentions Jim Cramer claiming Bitcoin would go to $1M.
Anybody who has actually seen the video, will realize that Cramer did not
actually claim that very strongly. It's taken out of context.

At some point, the dot com boom was a bubble, too. We all know how that ended.

This article is fuddy click bait.

